# Favorite Solitaire



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

What is your favorite free solitaire game for the Fire?  And could you please provide a link.

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patricia--

check out this thread
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,94193.0.html
as I'm sure there were some Solitaire games mentioned there...

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

This pretty standard one is my favorite.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I am *ADDICTED* to  FreeCell. I almost can't stop. Well, I do sleep and eat and read a little.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I too am addicted to freecell, and have on computers and most devices.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

sparklemotion said:


> This pretty standard one is my favorite.


My favorite one too


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Tabatha said:


> I too am addicted to freecell, and have on computers and most devices.


I had this one and removed it. This is the one that plays advertisements on youtube while you are trying to play the game. The 2nd one that I got is FreeCell(Free). It also has ads, but they are on a side board. This is an instance where I would gladly pay for the app to avoid the ads. Not sure which one to get though.

Stan


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Shastastan said:


> I had this one and removed it. This is the one that plays advertisements on youtube while you are trying to play the game. The 2nd one that I got is FreeCell(Free). It also has ads, but they are on a side board. This is an instance where I would gladly pay for the app to avoid the ads. Not sure which one to get though.
> 
> Stan


A lot of times you can avoid the ads if you turn wi-fi off before you start playing.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for that tip.  I tried to play it on our cruise about 10 days ago and it said that I could not proceed without wifi.  However, it does work here at home with the wifi off.  Seems to be my week for weird computer stuff happening.  I guess I was just getting too complacent.  

Stan


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Glad it worked for you! I use that trick on a lot of games that have ads.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I certainly would not mind paying for an ad-free solitaire game.  Any recommendations?  Thanks.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Shastastan said:


> I certainly would not mind paying for an ad-free solitaire game. Any recommendations? Thanks.


There are no ads on the ones I linked above and it's free too.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I downloaded a version of solitaire and it must have been bugged, because every time i opened the game, it just started completing itself!

I'll give that freecell version a go, i'll have more games than books at this rate


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I got the "need Internet connection" message again.  It relates to the t mobile ad in the sideboard.  Now I,m not sure if it's the app or some feature on the Fire. I,m going to look at the paid solitaire apps.

stan

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Update:  Got the "Aces Solitaire Pack 2" for $2.99.  Lot's of different games and easy to use.  I read the customer reviews and some of the complaints relate to the users not taking advantage of the options.  I'll post back if there any further problems.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I use this one on both my Fire & my Android smartphone & like it.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

there are a few solitaire games I like.  

1.) Montana
2.) Triple Stack
3.) Spit  {but I think this one isn't truly a solitaire game but you play it against the computer}


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

The ACES Pack 2 has a popup ad saying to buy pack 1 for 60 more puzzles. Since I bought pack 2 for no ads, this ticks me off.

stan

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## yswandy (Nov 7, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Patricia--
> 
> check out this thread
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,94193.0.html
> ...


Thank you for share. that great!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

sparklemotion said:


> This pretty standard one is my favorite.


I don't play, but my wife is an addict, and this is the one she plays on her Fire.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

This is my new "favorite" - addictive, even though I have yet to win a game (probably why it's addictive - games are fairly quick, I keep thinking "next time I'll win!") Pyramid Solitaire, it's free.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Shastastan said:


> The ACES Pack 2 has a popup ad saying to buy pack 1 for 60 more puzzles. Since I bought pack 2 for no ads, this ticks me off.
> 
> stan
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


Attention: My bad. Aces Pack 2 is fine. It's a crossword pack that I have that's messed up. Looks like I'm messed up, too.


----------

